# What kind of goats do I have



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me whAt kind of goats I have









Buck

IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/ideljd.jpg[/IMG]
Buck
Billy


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck









Buck
Billy


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I'm not the best at this but they look like saanen or saanen mixes.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The look to me Nigerian, do they come that light?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

nancy d said:


> They look to me Nigerian


I agree^. How tall are they?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe Saanen/Nigerian? The horns are very Saanen. Nigis typically have small, thin horns. And especially the little kids seem to have quick growing, thick, 'straight-up' horn-sets.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like Sannan/Sannan Mixes


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

The daddy is about 30" tall


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mature Saanen bucks should be 32" tall or taller, so maybe a Nigerian Dwarf and Saanen cross.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I vote Saanen/Nigerian


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Another vote for Saanen x Nigerian


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look like nigerian dwarf or nigerian dwarf mixes to me.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Definitely some Saanen in there. Maybe Saanen / Nigerian or Saanen/Pygmy?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Have one that looks exactly like them. Saanen x Nigi.


----------



## esky11 (Jul 5, 2013)

nancy d said:


> The look to me Nigerian, do they come that light?


I agree with your idea,but I am not certain about it,looking forward to the best answer


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I measured him today and to the top of his back he is 27"


----------

